# Insurance for a 17 yr old learner....



## Bigpikle

I've noticed some month by month secondary insurance policies specifically for learner drivers and they look a cost effective way to get insurance as they start out. Are there any better deals available from brokers like yourself please?

Thanks & happy New Year :wave:


----------



## Shiny

Unfortunately it's not something we really do, other than household insurance, we specialise in commercial insurance (liability, motor trade, property owners, fleet, shops, offices etc). Whilst we can place normal private car insurance, we struggle to compete with cut throat online/comparison market. 

These provisional policies are stand alone policies so the good thing is that they generally won't affect your own NCB should something happen. As with all policies though, carefully check the T&Cs, charges etc and fully understand the cover before you commit. My best friend's son has just had a terrible experience which a black box insurer. 

Thanks for tasking though, much appreciated.


----------



## Bigpikle

thanks - thought it might be worth asking in case it was up your street.

I'd never even heard of these secondary policies until a couple of weeks ago, but it looks like it avoids the need to try and add him as a named driver at huge expense! I didnt realise you could have 2 policies on the same vehicle like this. Its about £68pm seems to be the best I can do a little 1.0 Fiesta and only a £250 xs. Its actually with the same insurer we use for the main policy as well. 

Probably worth a punt for 3 months while he learns anyway.


----------

